# Standalone cable card receiver?



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a receiver that takes a cable card and doesn't require a PC to function (outputs SD or HD video, doesn't matter)

There are some DVRs, and some receivers/tuners that interface with a PC, but I can't seem to find this.

I'm running into problems with an overheating cable box (DC-757X) that is in an equipment rack with a lot of stuff. I had a DCT-2000 replaced since it had overheating issues but the new box is much worse. All these stupid boxes have a max operating temperature of 104F and no internal fan. I have to blow a big fan directly on it and STILL overheats.

Directv receivers (one H20 and one H24) seem to have no problem with the temperature at all. I'm worried that if I'm having this much of a problem now it is going to be really bad in July when that room is 10-15 degrees warmer!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815345013


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a receiver that takes a cable card and doesn't require a PC to function (outputs SD or HD video, doesn't matter)


Sure, TiVo DVRs. The Roamio series are highly regarded among many.

http://www.tivo.com/

For a Non-DVR that accepts CableCards you have this Samsung Streaming Media Player.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

sigma1914 said:


> How about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815345013


That requires a PC or PC-like device - it outputs ethernet, rather than standard audio/visual connectors like HDMI/RCA.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

coolman302003 said:


> For a Non-DVR that accepts CableCards you have this Samsung Streaming Media Player.


Hadn't heard of this thing, it looked promising but it specifies a maximum temperature of only 95F and as it somehow has a power consumption of 25 watts, it probably generates quite a bit of heat itself. But definitely along the lines of what I'm hoping to find.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Given the sensitivity of modern electronic devices, perhaps you need to reconsider the whole rack thing.

I realize it sounds like heresy, but as the devices get smaller and more "cost reduced", their ability to handle such conditions is only going to get worse.

The new paradigm seems to be mounting things on or near the back of the display so maybe it is time to at least investigate distributing your central heating system components closer to where their content will be consumed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why not put in small fans around the cable box to keep it cooler?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Even a big box fan blowing directly on it doesn't keep it operating without hiccups, so I doubt little fans are going to help.

Since every other electronic device in that rack (it is actually wire shelving on wheels so it can be moved away from the wall if necessary) copes with the heat just fine, I see it as more of an issue for the cable box than a general failing of having everything racked together. This setup is not ideal, but this is the space I have for it and there isn't an alternate location available.

I have been wondering if the cable signal is the issue. I'm seeing a SNR of 32.5 or so, at home on my Tivo I have 37. I probably should have the cable company out to investigate if there's some impairment or a problem with one of their amps up the street - possibly when it gets warmer - that is responsible rather than the overheating cable box. Putting a fan on the box helps somewhat, but I would imagine if the SNR is marginal having a tuner chip running hot could push it over the edge. Perhaps if I have better signal the box can run hot and still work properly.


----------

